# Who here loves Frank's Red Hot?



## Taylor (Mar 21, 2013)

Cuz 






And sometimes we just need to


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2013)

The best stuff to put on anything. And I love the new slogan too.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Franks is good. But I prefer to put Sriracha on everything.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 21, 2013)

Never had it, though the slogan makes me wanna try it!


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 21, 2013)

I put Valentina on anything that has meat on it. Cant beat that shit


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 21, 2013)

franks redhot on macaroni and cheese. bam. mind blown.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2013)

signalgrey said:


> franks redhot on macaroni and cheese. bam. mind blown.



Also add some real shredded cheese or some velveeta cheese to it along with the franks hot sauce. Despite the intestinal blockage eat that much cheese causes, it is the most delicious thing you'll ever eat in your life.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 21, 2013)

I love this stuff on eggs and hash browns. However, this stuff tastes awesome mixed with butter and smothered on hot wings.


----------



## Curt (Mar 21, 2013)

I do in fact, put that shit on everything.

Frank's Red Hot>


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 21, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Also add some real shredded cheese or some velveeta cheese to it along with the franks hot sauce. Despite the intestinal blockage eat that much cheese causes, it is the most delicious thing you'll ever eat in your life.



oh i as talking about the real deal shit, none of that boxed stuff. Thats where its at.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 21, 2013)

I really dig Frank's Extra Hot. Great flavor.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 21, 2013)

Sriracha is the business, straight up


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2013)

signalgrey said:


> oh i as talking about the real deal shit, none of that boxed stuff. Thats where its at.



Oh the homemade stuff? Yeah that's the best stuff right there. but if you find yourself stuck with the boxed shit, you can doctor it up to be delicious enough to digest.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 21, 2013)

franks is amazing, but i prefer the extra hot


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 21, 2013)

Representing Sriracha up in this bitch. I put that shit on everything. Including itself. Sriracha with a side of Sriracha is basically heaven.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 21, 2013)

This:





is the mildest hot sauce I own. And I vastly prefer the flavour of the hotter ones. 

About the only mild hot sauce I will use is the Tabasco Jalapeno, as even though it is crazy lamesauce it is tasty as fuck.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 21, 2013)

^ I'll have to try that!


----------



## Alexxx (Mar 21, 2013)

I dig Frank's Red Hot for creole-style dishes and anything else really. But when it comes to mexican food, nothing beats Cholula for me. Love that shit.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2013)

Cholula!!!
That is some of the best stuff ever to put on burritos. I actually love it more than Franks for that very purpose.


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 21, 2013)

I love hot sauce, but my asshole doesn't. 

You guys must have tough assholes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 21, 2013)

We post on sso. Of course we're tough assholes...er... yeah we love hot sauce.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2013)

Frank's was the biggest let down ever. Its not spicy at all and it tastes watered down.

Rooster Sauce or Tabasco > Franks anyday.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with Stealth. I was expecting it to be red hot. It was more of a "mildly tangy". I do like it and it's irreplaceable on my breakfast sandwiches, but when I want real heat with flavour, I usually go with the Habañero El Yucateco or Sriracha.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 23, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Frank's was the biggest let down ever. Its not spicy at all and it tastes watered down.
> 
> Rooster Sauce or Tabasco > Franks anyday.



Yeah, I had this kid come into my shop asking how hot the sriracha sauce is compared to Frank's... I told the kid frank's isn't hot at all and then he proceeded to take the tiniest dab of sriracha on his tongue. I've never seen someone shove napkins into their mouth so fast 

Sriracha has a great balance between taste and heat. But, it's got to be the right brand.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 23, 2013)

I love Frank's, I need to get a new bottle almost every other week I use it so much. I usually tend to get the Xtra Hot variety if I can.



ghstofperdition said:


> Also add some real shredded cheese or some velveeta cheese to it along with the franks hot sauce. Despite the intestinal blockage eat that much cheese causes, it is the most delicious thing you'll ever eat in your life.



Add Parmesan and bacon bits and it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 23, 2013)

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> Add Parmesan and bacon bits and it's absolutely fantastic.



Oh gawd, I have to try this now.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave's Insanity > *

Frank's isn't hot but it's good for flavor.


morrowcosom said:


> I love hot sauce, but my asshole doesn't.
> 
> You guys must have tough assholes.





ghstofperdition said:


> We post on sso. Of course we're tough assholes...er... yeah we love hot sauce.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Mar 24, 2013)

I do love some Frank's, but as far as heat, it's probably closer to ketchup than hot sauce. Favorite sauce ever for flavor and heat was Liquid Stoopid. They have it at Firehouse Subs occasionally.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 24, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> About the only mild hot sauce I will use is the Tabasco Jalapeno, as even though it is crazy lamesauce it is tasty as fuck.



I fucking love the green pepper tobasco, I agree though.. Not very hot, it's just too damn delicious.


----------

